# Kayak trailer pictures



## Mufasa02 (Aug 16, 2011)

I recently completed a kayak trailer for $42, and i posted some pictures as some people suggested. here they are http://www.diychatroom.com/photos.php


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

How do attach it to your bike? Do you simply bungy the kayak onto it?


----------



## Mufasa02 (Aug 16, 2011)

you put two eyelets on it and tie a rope to it and then tie the rope around the bike seat yes you do bungie it


----------



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

Simple, but clever. Must be one of those with an inventive mind. good job. I'm thinking deer packer, trash can carry out, beer carry in........


----------



## Mufasa02 (Aug 16, 2011)

nice its sounds interesting


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

That's a heck of a good idea.

Where I am is kayak country, just about everyone has a kayak or canoe here. They always have to hand carry them down to the water (and back - usually uphill).

I will have to make a small drawing and put it on our community notice board. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## Mufasa02 (Aug 16, 2011)

No problem


----------

